# Greetings from Gaithersburg MD



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello all,

Happy to fond some fellow Halloweeners! I live in Gaithersburg MD so if there are any others in this area please PM me and maybe we can start a Gaithersburg Halloween Club.

I tend to decorate a lot but it is always last minute. I am trying my best to get my fog low lying. I have it pumping through 2 coolers full of ice. I think it might be my diffuser. I just have it coming out of the tube. 

Anyway, I LOVE pumpkin carving! Sculpting is ok, but I like the carving. I am looking for like minded people to do Halloween stuff with in October.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whereabouts in Gaithersburg?


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

4 Deer Park Court. Feel free to swing by! I usually have a full display going but we have an 8 month old and OMFG that takes a lot of energy! I have so much more respect for single parents! We're going to Jumbos with some friends tomorrow to get pumpkins and carve tomorrow. I'm going for ore of a subtle creepy this year. Not a lot of plastic or lighty anything. I want all pumpkins and candles I think. I have spider webs and a couple crosses up right now. I tried the black light floods but they just suck so I have a red flood up right now.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Roxy & I are on the other side of town near the Airpark.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

awesome! we should meet up at some point and see if we can stand each other I assume you're decorating?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yep, full out graveyard, although the weather may push us to a Plan B of some kind

I'm guessing you might be Elizabeth (unless you're renting)?


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

lol nope. her husband, Jeff. How do you know her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't believe I've ever met her, but you're listed as homeowners of the property. I had a 50:50 chance of getting the right name:jol:


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome, good luck on getting you Halloween club started!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like you found haunters in your area. Yea!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome. 


wondering....Does Roxy Blue have a list of all the homeowners in Gaithersburg MD?  Gotta be honest... if I joined a forum and a mod already knew my real name.... I'd be freaked out...    Of course, that might be because I have outstanding warrants..LOL


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! I think Roxy has psychic abilities! Lol!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

CreeepyCathy said:


> hey & welcome.
> 
> wondering....Does Roxy Blue have a list of all the homeowners in Gaithersburg MD?  Gotta be honest... if I joined a forum and a mod already knew my real name.... I'd be freaked out...   Of course, that might be because I have outstanding warrants..LOL


You'd be surprised by what information is available on us all out there on the web, if you know where to look.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

